# Überzahlung am Kaffeeautomaten



## flashmxfreak

Ich habe eine Frage bezüglich Überzahlung am Kaffeeautomat.

Ich muss folgende Nachricht auf dem Kaffeeautomat-Display anzeigen.

_Die Überzahlung wird vom Kaffeeautomat nicht zurückgegeben._

Ein Beispiel aus der Praxis:
Ich will am  Kaffeeautomat einen Kaffee bezahlen. Der Kaffee kostet 1,30 Euro. Ich werfe 1 Euro und 50 Cent hinein und drücke den Kaffee-Button. Der Kaffeeautomat muss auf dem Display  eine Meldung anzeigen, dass der Kaffeeautomat gibt keine Überzahlung zurück.

Ist die Meldung, die ich oben geschrieben habe, korrekt?
Danke


----------



## dec-sev

Mein Vorschlang:

Der Automat gibt kein Restgeld heraus.

P.S. Wird die Phrase eingeblendet werden, bevor man sein Geld in Automat stekt oder nachher?


----------



## Sirod

Du kannst auch einfach schreiben:

Der Automat wechselt nicht!


----------



## berndf

Dies





dec-sev said:


> Der Automat gibt kein Restgeld heraus.


finde ich besser als dies


Sirod said:


> Der Automat wechselt nicht!


weil es klar macht, dass zuviel gezahltes Geld einbehalten wird und nicht etwa die Transaktion abgebrochen wird.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich würde noch "Achtung:" davor setzen:

Achtung: Der Automat gibt kein Restgeld heraus.


----------



## Sirod

Den Ausdruck habe ich vorgeschlagen, weil ich meine ihn schon sehr oft auf Automaten gelesen zu haben. Ich dachte das wäre eine gängige Formulierung.
  Folgende Beispiele sind aus Google:
_Der Automat wechselt nicht_ und nimmt keine Scheine an.
  Oder:
  Achtung: _Der Automat wechselt nicht_! Das Gerät nimmt 1 und 2 Eurostücke sowie 5, 10, 20 und 50 Centstücke an


----------



## 13german37

Ja da stimme ich dir zu ist auch an sämtlichen Zigarettenautomaten in der Gegend so formuliert.


----------



## ABBA Stanza

flashmxfreak said:


> Ein Beispiel aus der Praxis:
> Ich will am  Kaffeeautomat einen Kaffee bezahlen. Der Kaffee kostet 1,30 Euro. Ich werfe 1 Euro und 50 Cent hinein und drücke den Kaffee-Button. Der Kaffeeautomat muss auf dem Display  eine Meldung anzeigen, dass der Kaffeeautomat gibt keine Überzahlung zurück.


oder noch interessanter:

Man will am  Kaffeeautomat für sich und seine Frau einen Kaffee kaufen. Der Kaffee kostet 1,30 Euro. Ich werfe eine 2 Euro Münze und eine  1 Euro Münze hinein und drücke den Kaffee-Button. Plötzlich ändert die Frau ihre Meinung und entscheidet sich dafür, doch keinen Kaffee zu trinken. Ich drücke auf die "Geldrückgabe" Knopf. Die Frage ist, was wird mir erstattet...?:

(a) Nichts (Automat behält alles, was reingeworfen wurde, für sich ).
(b) Die 1 Euro Münze (Automat wechselt nicht) .
(c) € 1,70 (Automat wechselt) .

Eigentlich müsste "kein Restgeld" Verhalten (a) bedeuten, oder? Dennoch vermute ich, dass auch manche Automaten, die "kein Restgeld" geben, in Kategorie (b) fallen.

Nichtsdestotrotz könnte aus diese Grund vielleicht "wechselt nicht" näher an der Wahrheit liegen.

Cheers,
Abba


----------



## berndf

Hast Recht, Abba. Die meisten Automaten ohne Wechselgeld-funktion würden wohl die nicht gebrauchte 1€ Münze zurückgeben. Dann wäre "Wechselgeld" besser als "Restgeld":

_Achtung: Der Automat gibt kein Wechselgeld heraus._


----------



## dec-sev

berndf said:


> _Der Automat gibt kein Wechselgeld heraus._


Was ist Wechselgeld im Kontext der Kaffeautomanten? 
 Der Kaffee kostet 1,30 Euro, ich habe nur 10 Euro Schein und ich stecke ihn in den Automat. 
Was bekomme ich mit dem Kaffee zurück:
a) 8 Euro
b) 5 Euro
c) nichts?


----------



## berndf

dec-sev said:


> Was ist Wechselgeld im Kontext der Kaffeautomanten?
> Der Kaffee kostet 1,30 Euro, ich habe nur 10 Euro Schein und ich stecke ihn in den Automat.
> Was bekomme ich mit dem Kaffee zurück:
> a) 8 Euro
> b) 5 Euro
> c) nichts?


Nichts, weil das Wechselgeld wäre. Wirfst Du hingegen 3x1€ hinein, bekommst Du die überzählige 1€ Münze zurück. Die ist kein Wechselgeld; der Automat hast nichts gewechselt, sondern nur eine überzälige Münze zurückgegeben; genauer gesagt: er hat sie nicht behalten.


----------



## flashmxfreak

Danke für die Beiträge.
Stellt Euch folgende Situation vor.
In der Praxis kann es passieren.
Der Kaffeeautomat (oder Getränke-Automat) akzeptiert auch Banknoten.
Aber das Gerät (ist so dumm  ), das kein Geld wechselt. Einfach es geht leider nicht. Das ist worüber die ganze Zeit sprechen.

Beispiel:
Ich zahle mit 20 Euro Banknote ein. Ich will eine Cola trinken. Die Cola kostet 2,50 Euro.
Ich drücke den Button eine Cola. Und JETZT MUSS EINE WARNUNG angezeigt werden:

"Der Automat gibt kein Wechselgeld heraus. Die Überzahlung wird nicht zurückgegeben!"

Jetzt habe ich zwei Möglichkeiten:

A/ Entweder drücke ich den Button  *Abbrechen *und bekomme ich die 20 Euro Banknote zurück,

B/ oder drücke ich den Button *Ich stimme zu, die Zahlung  durchführen.*

Wenn ich die Möglichkeit B ausgewählt habe, dann habe ich für eine Cola 20 Euro bezahlt. Ich kann den Rest des Geldes nicht von dem Automaten-Betreiber fordern, weil es meine Enscheidung war.

Ist die rote Warnung so deutlich geschrieben, dass es jeder versteht?

Danke


----------



## dec-sev

Warum  in ABBAs Sutuation bekommt er 1 Euro, wogegen ich bekomme nichts? In beiden Fällen wechseln doch die Automaten nicht. Na ja, ich stecke eine Banknote und ABBA steckt zwei Münzen. Aber wie unterschiedet der Automat zwischen dem Wechselgeld und überzahlige Münze, wenn er so programmiert, dass er kein Geld zurück gibt?
Un wenn ABBA zuerst 1 Euro Münze steckte, was würde er bekommen?


----------



## berndf

dec-sev said:


> Warum in ABBAs Sutuation bekommt er 1 Euro, wogegen ich bekomme nichts? In beiden Fällen wechseln doch die Automaten nicht. Na ja, ich stecke eine Banknote und ABBA steckt zwei Münzen.


"Wechseln" impliziert, das er eine Münze oder Schein zurückgibt, die/der aus dem eigenen Bestand des Automaten stammt.



dec-sev said:


> Aber wie unterschiedet der Automat zwischen dem Wechselgeld und überzahlige Münze, wenn er so programmiert, dass er kein Geld zurück gibt?
> Un wenn ABBA zuerst 1 Euro Münze steckte, was würde er bekommen?


Die meisten Automaten ohne Wechselgeldfunktion speichern die eingeworfenen Münzen in einem Zwischenbehälter. Erst wenn die Transaktion vollständig abgearbeitet ist oder zumindest nicht mehr abgebrochen werden kann, wird das Geld endgültig vereinnahmt. Überzählige Münzen können zu diesem Zeitpunkt zurückgegeben werden. Die Reihenfolge des Einwurfs spielt entsprechend keine Rolle. Vielleicht ist es Dir ja schon einmal aufgefallen, dass man die Münzen zuerst nicht fallen hört. Erst wenn die Wahre ausgegeben wird, hört man sie alle zusammen in einen Voratsbehälter fallen.


----------



## Demiurg

Ich denke ABBAs Fall (b) gibt es in Wirklichkeit nicht.  Automaten, die Wechselgeld herausgeben können, haben für jeden zulässigen Münztyp eine eigene Ausgaberöhre, die getrennt angesteuert werden kann.  Alle anderen können nur den gesamten eingeworfenen Betrag auf Knopfdruck wieder freigeben, solange keine Bestellung erfolgt ist.  Ein "intelligente" Teilrückgabe nicht benötigter Münzen dürfte hier technisch nicht möglich sein.

Aber das ist schon ziemlich OT für ein Sprachforum.


----------



## berndf

Doch, ich kenne solche Automaten. Z.B. die Busfahrkartenautomaten in Genf. Die geben kein Wechselgeld zurück, können aber überzählige Münzen erkennen. Wenn Du zum Beispiel CHF2.20 zahlen musst und erst CHF1.00 und dann einen Franken in 0.20er und 0.10er Münzen hineinschmeißt und dann für die letzten 20 Rappen nur noch einen 0.50er hast, dann erkennt er die Situation, und gibt die 1x0.20 und 1x0.10 zurück. Schmeißt Du hingegen 2x1.00 und 1x0.50 ein, bekommst Du nichts zurück. Der Automat druckt Dir dann einen Gutschein, den Du bei den TPG einlösen kannst. Das ist meiner Ansicht nach eine recht hirnrissige Methode. Ich nehme an, die machen das nicht, weil eine Wechselgeldlogik zu kompliziert ist, sondern damit die Automaten keine Bargeldreserven brauchen. Die meisten Kunden bezahlen an den Automaten ohnehin mit Karten.


----------



## Demiurg

Dieser Automat verfügt dann wohl auch über einen Münzgeldwechsler, nur werden dessen Fähigkeiten aus strategischen Gründen nicht ausgereizt.


----------



## dec-sev

Demiurg said:


> Ich denke ABBAs Fall (b) gibt es in Wirklichkeit nicht.  Automaten, die Wechselgeld herausgeben können, haben für jeden zulässigen Münztyp eine eigene Ausgaberöhre,


 Was ist "Ausgaberöre"? Ist das ein Trog, wo man überzahlige Münzen zurücknehmen kann? 


Demiurg said:


> ..die getrennt angesteuert werden kann.


Das verstehe ich auch nicht. 


Demiurg said:


> Ein "intelligente" Teilrückgabe nicht benötigter Münzen dürfte hier technisch nicht möglich sein.


Wo ist dein "hier"?  Vor enem Jarg war ich im Flughafen in Simferopol (Crimea, Ukraine) un meinen Kollege abzuholen. Es gab dort einen Kaffeeautomat. Der Kaffee kostete 2,50 Hrivna. Ich habe zwei Banknoten (2 und 1 Hrivna) in Automat gesteckt und 50 Kopeek (eine Münze) zurückbekommen. 
Ehrlich gesagt, wenn ich die originale Frage gelesen habe, dachte ich, dass es ein Scherz ist. Die Automaten, die kein Restgeld zurückgeben würden wo ich wohne lange nicht dauern 
Und jetzt zum Tema. 
_Der Automat gibt kein Wechselgeld heraus.
__Der Automat gibt kein Restgeld heraus._
Wie sagt man die beiden Sätze auf English?


> "Der Automat gibt kein Wechselgeld heraus. Die Überzahlung wird nicht zurückgegeben!"


Und diese Frage bleibt noch unbeantwortet 
Falls ich alles richtig verstanden habe, gibt es Automaten, die nicht wechselt, Überzahlung geben sie doch zurück. Und es gibt die andere, die zudem keine Überzahlung zurückgeben. Ich frage um es mir klar zu machen, ob der zweite Zatz überhaupt nötig ist oder nicht.


----------



## berndf

Demiurg said:


> Dieser Automat verfügt dann wohl auch über einen Münzgeldwechsler, nur werden dessen Fähigkeiten aus strategischen Gründen nicht ausgereizt.


Bei modernen Automaten gehe ich auch davon aus.


----------



## Demiurg

@dec-sev
Münzröhren (Münztuben) kannst du hier sehen, allerdings bei einem Münzgeldzähler ohne Ausgabe.

Automaten enthalten entweder einen Münzgeldwechsler (mit Münzröhren) oder sie enthalten keinen. Wenn sie einen solchen enthalten, dann müssen die Röhren  einzeln angesteuert werden können, um eine bestimmte Anzahl Münzen eines bestimmten Typs freizugeben.

Wenn Automaten keinen Münzgeldwechsler enthalten, dann können sie auch keine Teilbeträge (überzählige Münzen) zurückgeben, es gibt nur "alles oder nichts" zurück. Darauf bezog sich mein "hier" oben.

Was die Wortwahl betrifft: auf diesem Zugangsutomaten ohne Münzgeldwechsler steht sowohl "kein Wechselgeld" als auch "kein Restgeld". Doppelt hält eben besser.


----------



## flashmxfreak

Meine Frage (und warum ich dieses Thread gestartet habe) kommt aus dem derzeitigen  Wunsch des Betreibers (Automatenbesitzers).
Ich werde bald so ein Automat in Österreich installieren und brauche ich den Kunden "deutlich sagen": Pass auf:"Der Automat gibt kein Wechselgeld heraus. Die Überzahlung wird nicht zurückgegeben!"

Einfach gesagt: Der Automatenbetreiber will keine Gutschein lösen. Grund: Kompliziert wegen Buchhaltungsystem - zu viel Aufwand - kein Gewinn.
Der Kunde kann entweder mit Bargeld zahlen - den genauen Betrag, was der Automat fordert, oder mit Karte zahlen.


----------



## berndf

Demiurg said:


> Wenn Automaten keinen Münzgeldwechsler enthalten, dann können sie auch keine Teilbeträge (überzählige Münzen) zurückgeben, es gibt nur "alles oder nichts" zurück.


Tatsache bleibt aber, dass es Automaten mit unterschiedlichen Logiken gibt oder gab und nicht nur mit zweien. Erinnerst Du dich vielleicht noch an die alten deutschen Münzfernsprecher aus den 60ern (standen bis etwa 1980), die _Restgeld_ (so hieß das, glaube ich) zurückgaben aber nur in der Einwurfreihenfolge. Hast Du z.B. 5x10Pf uns 1x1.00DM eingeworfen und 60Pf vertelefoniert, hast Du nichts zurückbekommen, bei umgekehrtem Einwurf 50Pf. Hast Du allerdings nur 40Pf vertelefoniert, so bekamst Du bei der ersten Reihenfolge 1.10DM zurück, bei der zweiten allerdings nur 50Pf. Ich erinnere mich noch deutlich daran, dass man damals darauf achtgegeben hat, die Einwurfreihenfolge zu optimieren.

Der Zwischenspeicher, von dem ich oben schrieb, war hier als ein einzelner Speicherschacht realisiert, aus dem die Münzen nach dem FIFO Prinzip vereinnahmt wurden und die übrig gebliebenen Münzen zurückgegeben wurden.


----------



## berndf

flashmxfreak said:


> Meine Frage (und warum ich dieses Thread gestartet habe) kommt aus dem derzeitigen Wunsch des Betreibers (Automatenbesitzers).
> Ich werde bald so ein Automat *in Österreich* installieren und brauche ich den Kunden "deutlich sagen": Pass auf:"Der Automat gibt kein Wechselgeld heraus. Die Überzahlung wird nicht zurückgegeben!"


Für Österreich würde ich folgendes vorschlagen.
_Achtung: Automat gibt kein Retourgeld. Bitte passend zahlen._​Das sollte klar sein.


----------



## flashmxfreak

berndf said:


> Für Österreich würde ich folgendes vorschlagen.
> _Achtung: Automat gibt kein Retourgeld. Bitte passend zahlen._​Das sollte klar sein.



Besten Dank berndf


----------



## Demiurg

berndf said:


> Tatsache bleibt aber, dass es Automaten mit unterschiedlichen Logiken gibt oder gab und nicht nur mit zweien. Erinnerst Du dich vielleicht noch an die alten deutschen Münzfernsprecher aus den 60ern (standen bis etwa 1980), die _Restgeld_ (so hieß das, glaube ich) zurückgaben aber nur in der Einwurfreihenfolge. ...


Stimmt, daran kann ich mich noch dumpf erinnern.  Zwar nicht mehr an die Einwurfoptimierung, aber doch daran, dass man immer gespannt war, ob bzw. was man am Ende wieder von seinen eingeworfenen Münzen zurückbekam.  

Na dann ist ja hoffentlich alles geklärt.


----------



## dec-sev

Demiurg said:


> Na dann ist ja hoffentlich alles geklärt.


 Fast 


dec-sev said:


> _Der Automat gibt kein Wechselgeld heraus.
> __Der Automat gibt kein Restgeld heraus._
> Wie sagt man die beiden Sätze auf English?


----------



## ABBA Stanza

dec-sev said:


> _Der Automat gibt kein Wechselgeld heraus.
> Der Automat gibt kein Restgeld heraus._
> Wie sagt man die beiden Sätze auf English?


The most common notice is probably the ubiquitous "No change given". However, for case (b) in my last post, you could probably add the information "unused coins are returned".

Cheers,
Abba


----------



## dec-sev

ABBA Stanza said:


> The most common notice is probably the ubiquitous "No change given". However, for case (b) in my last post, you could probably add the information "unused coins are returned".


 So that you can understand my problem better:
My dictionary (Ge-Ru) translates Weshselgeld as "small chage" (coins, esp those of low value), while Restgeld as "change". (Der Kaffee kostet 1.30 Euro, du zahlst 2 Euro, 0.7 Euro ist your change / Restgeld.)
After you example with case b): 


> (b) Die 1 Euro Münze (Automat wechselt nicht)
> ...
> Eigentlich müsste "kein Restgeld" Verhalten (a) bedeuten, oder? Dennoch vermute ich, dass auch manche Automaten, die "kein Restgeld" geben, in Kategorie (b) fallen.


Then berndf writes:


> Hast Recht, Abba. Die meisten Automaten ohne Wechselgeld-funktion würden wohl die nicht gebrauchte 1€ Münze zurückgeben. Dann wäre "Wechselgeld" besser als "Restgeld":
> 
> Der Automat gibt kein Wechselgeld heraus.


 I understood it as "The mayority of the machines that give no small change probably would give you the unused 1Euro coin back". 
So my question: how the machine tha gives no small change will give you a 1 Euro coin back? Well, you may say that that 1 Euro is not a change but unused money. But in this case I see no difference between the two sentence I asked to be translated into English. 
And more:





ABBA Stanza said:


> ..However, for case (b) in my last post, you could probably add the information "unused coins are returned".


This could be relevant for a coin-box telephone, as you you don't know how much your call will cast till you've finished it. Then the unused coins are returned. But if you buy Cola that costs 1.30 you'll probably put into the slot the sum most aproximate to 1.30 (if you can't recollect 1.30 exaclty, but have, for example, 1 Euro, 25 cent and 10 cent coins). You won't put in something exta, will you?
To tell you the truth I cant get it what made berndf change his mind and say "Dann wäre "Wechselgeld" besser als "Restgeld" after you example with the returned 1 Euro coin. As far as I understand you this 1 Euro is neither "Wechselgeld" nor "Restgeld", but an "unbezhlte 1 Euro Münze", wie berdf selbst es geschriben. Ich vermute, dass mein Problem daran liegt, dass ich nicht richtig verstehe, was "Wechselgeld" und was "Restgeld" in diesem Kontext sind, und den Unterschied dazwischen.


----------



## ABBA Stanza

Hi dec-sev,



dec-sev said:


> So that you can understand my problem better:
> My dictionary (Ge-Ru) translates Weshselgeld as "small chage" (coins, esp those of low value), while Restgeld as "change".


Hmm. Firstly, I'm not sure that _Wechselgeld_ has to be small change (e.g., coins). For example, if I buy something for 15 Euros and hand over a 50 Euro note, the 35 Euros (e.g. 1 x 20 Euro note, 1 x 10 Euro note and 1 x 5 Euro note) is also _Wechselgeld_, isn't it?

Secondly, I think you may be right and that _Wechselgeld_ and _Restgeld_ can both mean "change".

However, in this context, when I see the verb "wechseln" being used in the context of "Automat wechselt nicht", I have always assumed that it doesn't necessarily mean that the machine doesn't return any of the overpaid amount, but rather to the fact that the coins and/or notes used are not exchanged (-> _gewechselt_) for others.

Cheers,
Abba


----------



## dec-sev

I see what you mean. In Russian we also have a separate word for "wechseln" in the sense you described it:


> _"Könn(t)en Sie (mir) 5 Euro wechseln?"_
> 
> Supposing one gets back a 2 Euro coin, two 1 Euro coins and two 50 cent coins, then this could also be referred to as _Wechselgeld_*


 Well, I would call it gewechseltes Geld*
* @natives: Please correct me if I'm wrong here. 
And that's why I was surprised about the suggestion "Der Automat wechselt kein Geld heraus", because it's not what a caffee machine is supposed to do. It's not it's funcion after all. Well, it's clear from the context that "wechseln" this means "to give the rest of the money you put into the machine in order to buy something". 
And again, if that 1 Euro is neither Wechselgeld, nor Restgeld, I don't see the difference between the two in this context. 
By the way, do you have such wondefull machines in England or is it just a German phenomenon which will soon be expanded to Austria?


----------



## berndf

dec-sev said:


> To tell you the truth I cant get it what made berndf change his mind and say "Dann wäre "Wechselgeld" besser als "Restgeld" after you example with the returned 1 Euro coin. As far as I understand you this 1 Euro is neither "Wechselgeld" nor "Restgeld", but an "unbezhlte 1 Euro Münze", wie berdf selbst es geschriben. Ich vermute, dass mein Problem daran liegt, dass ich nicht richtig verstehe, was "Wechselgeld" und was "Restgeld" in diesem Kontext sind, und den Unterschied dazwischen.


Es gibt keine scharfe Unterscheidung der Begriffe, aber Bei "Restgeld" denke ich eher an "ungenutzte Münzen" und bei "Wechselgeld" eher an Münzen, den mir der Verkäufer (hier: der Automat) aus seinem eigenen Vorrat herausgibt, weil der Akt des "Wechselns" impliziert, das mir Münzen gegeben werden, die ich vorher nicht hatte.





dec-sev said:


> I see what you mean. In Russian we also have a  separate word for "wechseln" in the sense you described it:
> Well, I would call it gewechseltes Geld...


Ich auch. Der Begriff "Wechselgeld" impliziert meinem Verständnis nach, das ich etwas bezahlt habe und dabei zu viel gegeben habe und dafür Wechselgeld zurückbekomme.


----------

